# Proof theres no god



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

I gotta erase this...... thanks for everyone who helped and showed compassion


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Your step dad sounds like a fucking arsehole.

Close the book on all that shit and write a new one. :wink:

I know what I post sounds like some immature advise, but I can relate to what you have posted and it takes me back to a time when I was very immature.

There are certain parts of us that don't mature for various reasons, it's those fragments of our psyche that help make decisions. 
Consequently they are flawed.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Man that is harsh, the world is pretty messed up that is for sure. It sounds to me like you are being very hard on yourself ihavemessedupdreams because I think having paranoia, anxiety and dp is probably the most logical and healthy outcome if you have had a life like yours and I doubt anybody thinks it is pathetic if you reacted like that to your dad. Many people probably wouldn't have been able to deal with it. I believe that it is fully possible for anybody to recover from anything though so dont give up hope.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It must take a lot of courage to come out in the open about what has happened in your life. I really admire you for your honesty and strength. 
I'd say that is proof that the will towards life does exist. Love unmasks pain....it hurts as it comes up but it's ok to let it go as well.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

you guys are probly the best people ive ever met and id love to know each one of you in person

thanks for the support


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

spirit whats your advice when it comes to this

how do I stay good loving and open

when everything around me bassicly is telling me i need to go colder then what i see to survive


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Would you be happy if you were just trying to survive? Life is to be lived. Can you really live if you are a cold shell of a human?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

wow


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm sorry about what has happened to you "ihavemessedupdreams".



> Close the book on all that shit and write a new one.


This advice does seem a little simplistic, but it's absolutely the right advice. I definitely agree that that's what you have to do. It's what we all have to do if we hope to set ourselves on the right course.

Anyway, hang in there. Sorry I can't be of more help.

s.


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

I am sorry that you suffering has caused you to lose faith in the supernatural: it is sometimes very difficult to believe when god remains silent to all of earth's horrors. Here is one explanation for sin and suffering that I stole from some amazon.com debate. It really is one of my crucial reasons for believing.

"God does not "foresee" us doing anything. He simply "sees" us do it. And this is compatible with freedom of the will. It's the atheist that has no basis for believing that we are free. Mind body causation is a one way street on atheism, the body can affect the mind, but not the mind the body. Now that is incompatible with freedom of the will. All your actions are simply the result of chemical reactions taking place in your physical brain, with nothing proposed that would make ME the cause of those reactions. On atheism, there is no YOU that decides anything. Listen to what Richard Dawkins has to say about freedom of the will, "I am quite prepared to believe that when I think I've taken the decision -- when I FEEL that I, with my own free will, have exercised a free choice, I've decided to do one thing rather than another -- I've decided to immigrate or decided not to immigrate, or to buy this house rather than that house -- it FEELS like free will. But it's perfectly possible that actually my decision to immigrate or not to immigrate was influenced by events in the brains which were influenced by other events, influenced by other events, which fundamentally all have a definite physical cause." Dawkins believes, by the way that it is very possible that free will is merely an illusion. "There is no difference between the way it feels to have free will if there is this kind of fundamentally illusory free will that I've been talking about."


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

.


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

Spirit said:


> Both veiws of "free will" and then the other "a god outside of ourselves that causes what happens" are wrong.Action reaction is what causes the cycle of life to turn BUT when we stop imagining a self that is acting and reacting as an independant force we mindfully "act" from a veiw of the truth without ideas of duality like good ,bad etc..we no longer create imperfection ,or have the illusion that we are doing so.
> 
> Spirit.


Either you blatantly contradict yourself here or you are thinking 'on another level'. Who do you know that imagines themselves acting and reacting? Furthermore, if you can break this 'cycle' you speak of then you do have free will, yes?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Yes, but your will will be in line with the universe/God


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

To me, God is the universe and everything in existance. Everything is made from one energy and that energy can change and manifest into different forms. So in a way there is a higher power that creates. I also believe that when we die our energy goes somewhere else in the world, so we never truely die because energy can not be destroyed.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Very similar beliefs here sweetypie.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

There does not yet exist a logical proof of the existence or non-existance of God. It cannot be proven yet, taking into consideration all of the known scientific, religious, and philosophical debates that have been part of mankind for thousands of years.

This is my opinion, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Double post.


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

Spirit, we cannot see eye to eye on religion because I despise new age philosophy. The 'God is Everything' philosophy has never made sense to me. I have to come forward and say that your understanding of the 'free will' and will in the general sense are so opaquely described that I wonder if you are being logical. The terms 'transcended', 'duality', 'interdependent entity', 'the way' all set off BS alarms in my mind.

What you believe might make sense to you, but to me it is just textual mush.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Do you understand the concept of duality? It ties in very closely with black and white thinking which is prominent in everyone but especially those who suffer DP.

A very basic example of duality is "tall" and "short", two terms that can only be defined by their opposition to each other. Consider this: There is one person who is 3 feet tall and one who is 6 feet tall. You may label the 3 foot tall person as "short" because they are shorter than the average person. You would then label the 6 foot tall person as "tall" because they are taller than the average person. However, if you put the 3 foot tall person next to a baby, then they would look taller still, or the 6 foot tall person would be short in comparison to a 7 foot tall person. So then, the terms "short" and "tall" only exists as comparisons to other people. This is an unnatural and man made comparison - it creates boxes that we put people into and label them based on both internal and external measurements and artificial comparisons. In reality, there is no "tall" and no "short", but all people exist on a spectrum or continuum of height.

This applies also to right vs wrong, black vs white, good vs bad, light vs dark etc. etc. All of these are artificial limits and labels that humans have created to pidgeonhole things into neat little categories in an attempt to make them easier to understand. In reality no such distinction exists.


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

Yes, I am very familiar with the concept of duality. Am I wrong not to buy into misdirected, conclusion lacking musings of a new ager?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

JaoDP123 said:


> Yes, I am very familiar with the concept of duality. Am I wrong not to buy into misdirected, conclusion lacking musings of a new ager?


Meh, that's your choice.

Like Spirit said though, not all the answers are logical. If you continue to be ruled by reason to the exclusion of all else you will always suffer from DP.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

You know the real problem is something me and Pablo discussed in another post somewhere here-new age has hijacked what has been practiced for centuries and made a commercial market out of it.......I didnt quote anything new age in my post,I did however preach the truth as the Buddha saw it...TWO THOUSAND FIVE HUNDRED YEARS AGO......very new age indeed hm?

Its ok ,you were misinformed ,you thought I was being a "new ager" and slated me for it even though I equaly dispise it as much as you.But its ok........at least we do agree upon that.

Cecil ,I agree with what you say about the teachings of duality being closley tied in with black and white thinking etc...something I norticed also,so spirituality really can help mental illness to a benificial degree.

Spirit.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Absolutely. One of the big factors in depression is believing that you are alone and that everyone hates you. At least it was for me. So then any belief system that has at its core "You are not alone" will be helpful. If you can talk to the universe and hear it respond, you'll never be alone 

Oh yeah and I agree with Spirit about the New age stuff - don't lump us in that category please.


----------

